# Bobcats to target Marvin Williams



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Charlotte Observer - The Charlotte Bobcats have two chances at a top-three selection in the lottery, and a source with knowledge of the team's thinking said Marvin Williams is the player they will likely target in the draft.
> 
> Marvin Williams might have to switch positions from power forward to small forward, but has the lateral quickness and perimeter jump shot to do it.


I always thought the Bobcats would be looking to draft Bogut. I thought a Bogut/Okafor combination downlow would be a great future for your team. You already have a player similar to Marvin Williams in Gerald Wallace, I don't see why you would target this guy, but if it's potential down the road you're looking for then Marvin is the guy for you.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I have been seeing this post everywhere. "A source with knowledge of the team's thinking" Give me a break, I can tell you exactly what the Bobcats are thinking, Bernie has said it before that he likes long and athletic players and Marvin fits that mold perfectly, but it doesn't necessarily mean we are sold on him. Its far to early to be wishing and picking our guy. Also Gerald is nothing like Marvin, Marvin is a better player now IMO and has the potential to be a real All-Star.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Obviously any speculation is somewhat shortsighted until we discover what happens this year regarding movement.

Hopefully Bickerstaff will be looking at ways to aid other teams off season moves to enrich the fortunes of the Bobcats again!

We still have draft position (and teams needs) to be addressed as well as plenty of work outs.

What is paramount is that the Bobcats have a VERY solid big man to build around.

A scoring two or three would be nice for the Bobcats.

This off season should be interesting!


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

I have still got a feeling that the Bobcats want Paul more than anything. True he is under 6 foot (I think), but he is a great player. Also, with Bogut, I doubt he will still be there when we pick, as NBADraft.Net puts Bogut at Atlanta, and then Williams in New Orleans, obviously, that could change depending on the results of the Lottery. However, I still think even with 1st, we wouldn't go for Bogut, and don't ask me why :lol: just don't think Bernie will go for him. But I want Chris Paul anyway, he would be a great PG in this league, and will develop tons, with the court time he would get in Charlotte, as I don't think Knight will give him much competition. Also, just checked our roster, and realised, we do need a solid Forward, as I only really rate Kapono (Not sure if he will stay) and Wallace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Marvin is there (at No.2) when the Bobcats potentially pick, he's going to be the guy. The built in North Carolina fanbase means that if Marvin lives up to the hype, you have your bookend forwards for the next 10-15 years. Marvin is beloved in Chapel Hill and it's really almost a no-brainer that they would take him. Charlotte would play to great crowds next year with him next to Okafor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> I always thought the Bobcats would be looking to draft Bogut. I thought a Bogut/Okafor combination downlow would be a great future for your team. You already have a player similar to Marvin Williams in Gerald Wallace, I don't see why you would target this guy, but if it's potential down the road you're looking for then Marvin is the guy for you.


How is Wallace similar to Marvin? That baffles me. Marvin could play SF/PF, can play down low with low post moves, and doesn't seem as flashy as I have seen Wallace play(altho not THAT much). But also, isn't Wallace a FA after this yr? I thought I heard the Bobcats were trying to talk him into resigning. Which sounds odd, they'd have to talk him into it.

On topic, I would go with Marvin, he has franchise player potential, and as it has been said he will sell tickets in that area coming off the national title yr for the Heels.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If Bobcats pick 1, I would think it might be to hard to pass on Bogut. If it's just picking between Marvin or Paul, Marvin would be a good fit.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> How is Wallace similar to Marvin? That baffles me. Marvin could play SF/PF, can play down low with low post moves, and doesn't seem as flashy as I have seen Wallace play(altho not THAT much). But also, isn't Wallace a FA after this yr? I thought I heard the Bobcats were trying to talk him into resigning. Which sounds odd, they'd have to talk him into it.
> 
> On topic, I would go with Marvin, he has franchise player potential, and as it has been said he will sell tickets in that area coming off the national title yr for the Heels.


Gerald signed an extension.

Also, Marvin is really nothing like Wallace unless you mean that theyre long athletic wings.


----------



## Rizzah (Mar 27, 2005)

Bogut?

Andrew Bogut will be a lot like Vlade Divac or Brad Miller.

Would you use a top 3 pick on Vlade Divac or Brad Miller?

Marvin will probably end up being a better player, and he's a local hero. Marvin makes more sense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Gerald signed an extension.
> 
> Also, Marvin is really nothing like Wallace unless you mean that theyre long athletic wings.


Ah, ok I didn't know he signed an extension. And yeah I didn't say Marvin and Wallace were alike. I said that baffles me how someone compared the two. Sounded like you directed it towards me.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Gerald signed an extension? When?

I heard he was offered one but choose not to sign it.

Also i'd take Marvin anyday over Wallace, he has the ability to be a franchise player.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> How is Wallace similar to Marvin? That baffles me. Marvin could play SF/PF, can play down low with low post moves, and doesn't seem as flashy as I have seen Wallace play(altho not THAT much).


Sorry, I meant same position.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Bobcats going to draft Marvin Williams if he's still available at the time.
Primoz Brezec is playing pretty well at center.
Brevin Knight is doing his job well at point.
With Marvin, their front line got a bright future.


----------

